

60 best open source tools to do DevOps - alexcasalboni
https://elasticbox.com/blog/devops-open-source-tools/

======
Lethalman
Missing Nix/NixOS/NixOps :( Which is build, continuous integration, deploy,
configuration management and provisioning. Everything with a single language.

------
zenlot
I miss GNU Make in "build & test automation" section.

